

Google vs. Apple - Explained. - robbiellewellyn
http://rob-llewellyn.blogspot.co.uk/

======
abdophoto
What's the best way to contact? Your email isn't listed on your site!

~~~
robbiellewellyn
Am still working on the website! Apologies for that! Best thing to do would be
to leave me a comment at the bottom of the article on my blog site!

Cheers!

